# Problem mit Lautstärke und Qualität



## xxScalaxx (3. Mai 2007)

Also ich mach eigene Tracks. Das heist die Beats sind geladen. jetzt hab ich das Problem das der beat vierl bass hat. und wenn ich versuche alles lauter zu machen geht die quali natürlich flöten. wie kann ich das machen das es laut ist aber sich trotzdem gut anhört? der track den ich gemacht hjab is ca 30% leiser als normale tracks von bekannten künstlern die ich anmache


----------



## FingerSkill (4. Mai 2007)

Das Zauberwort heist Summenkompressor.


----------



## Votura (7. Mai 2007)

Also ein Limiter solltest du nur begrenzt einsetzen ! 

Wichtig ist das du das Signal nicht Übersteuerst, das heisst dein Ausgangs Kanal sollte nicht über 0.00 dB steigen. Macht er es doch, sind Störgeräusche unumgänglich.


----------



## Rollo (25. Juni 2007)

Also wenn du zuviel Bass hast, liegt das Problem ja schon im Arrangement. Die Bassspur leiser machen, oder einen Multibandcompressor in den Masterkanal legen und dort die tiefen Frequenzen etwas rausfiltern, da der Bass beim kompremieren sonst den Rest deines Beats verdrängt und sich dein Song dann unausgeglichen anhören würde.
Also Lautstärken angleichen und dann mit einem Kompressor (Limiter) das Ganze bearbeiten. Aber wie schon erwähnt, es sollten nie 0db überschritten werden.


----------

